# Paph Dollgoldi



## paphreek (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is the first to bloom of a flask of Dollgoldi's I bought a few years back.


----------



## Roy (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice flower and great plant. What is the leaf length please and time to flower from flask. I would like to put a praestans on it.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 15, 2007)

Roy said:


> Nice flower and great plant. What is the leaf length please and time to flower from flask. I would like to put a praestans on it.



The leaf span from tip to tip is 14". My records are not as good as they should be, but the tag indicates I deflasked them sometime in 2003.


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice! The one I bought from you, Ross, in July 05 hasn't bloomed yet but the bud is still growing fatter so won't be long!


----------



## Roy (Aug 15, 2007)

Great growing. Haven't heard of anyone here getting one to flower so quick or having that size plant in that time.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 15, 2007)

Roy said:


> Great growing. Haven't heard of anyone here getting one to flower so quick or having that size plant in that time.


Thanks, Roy. Credit also needs to be given to the hybridizer, Chuck Ackers, for creating a vigorous cross. There were about 7 or 8 really vigorous ones in the flask. L.I. Jane has one of those. 

I found that when these were seedlings that they grew much faster in very low light. Once they were approaching near blooming size, I increased the light to the level I give my complex Paphs.


----------



## Sangii (Aug 15, 2007)

paphreek said:


> I found that when these were seedlings that they grew much faster in very low light. Once they were approaching near blooming size, I increased the light to the level I give my complex Paphs.



very interesting ! deflasked in 2003, blooming in 2007, that is pretty fast and gives me hope for my seedlings ! Great growing indeed ! what potting mix did you use for them as seedlings and did you keep the potting mix very moist when they were small or did you allow it to dry a bit ?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice, I'll show the photo to mine and hope.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 15, 2007)

Sangii said:


> very interesting ! deflasked in 2003, blooming in 2007, that is pretty fast and gives me hope for my seedlings ! Great growing indeed ! what potting mix did you use for them as seedlings and did you keep the potting mix very moist when they were small or did you allow it to dry a bit ?



One thing to keep in mind is that this particular seedling was from the start one of the larger and faster growing ones. When possible I always grow seedlings in flask for as long as possible. These had large root systems and were pushing the top of the container when they were deflasked. The very largest were planted directly into 2 1/4 inch pots in my standard small CHC,charcoal, perlite seedling mix. I tried to water just as the plants were approaching dryness, but I'm sure sometimes the timing wasn't perfect.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 15, 2007)

With all the complimentary comments about the bloom time, you've got me wondering whether my 4 year comment is accurate. I know that I got them in February and deflasked them sometime later. I did not have to rush the deflasking as the flask was not jumbled in transit. I date the back of the tag very time I deflask or repot a seedling. The back of this tag showed an '03 date and appears to be an original tag. If '03 is incorrect, the earliest the date could be is April of 2002 as we did not move into this house until Aug of 2001. That would place the time at 5 1/2 years. However, I still think that 4 1/2 years is the correct time.


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice one Ross!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2007)

Good growing!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool and nice flower! Great growing too!

Ramon


----------

